# Which barrel length do you prefer?



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

*Which fixed barrel length?*​
2416.25%26531.25%28743.75%30318.75%3200.00%


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

If you could choose one fixed barrel length for everything which would it be? (I know some might shoot shorter for deer, but this is more intended for bird hunting, trap, and skeet.) :wink:

I have a good feeling what the stats will turn out as far as popularity, but just a bit curious about the numbers nonetheless.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I choose a 28" for overall hunting. 
I do have an A-5 that sports a 32" and I really like it for duck and goose hunting.
Dan


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

When I first started hunting, the standard logic was that 30 inch barrels were the optimum, especially for waterfowl. My first guns all had 30 inch, full choke barrels. I had an 870 with a 28 inch barrel for quite a few year but some years ago I switched to 26 inch barrels and have never had anything else. For me, this length is best and I really like this length. I have also tried shorter barrels and didn't like them.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't forget to chalk it up there. :wink:


----------

